# Race Valeting - 2009 Portfolio



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

Wishing everyone a Happy Christmas,

Firstly I would like to thank all the customers that have used Race Valeting throughout 2009 and previous years, without you my portfolio wouldn't look half as good as it does.

A few of you might be aware we are expecting the birth of our 2nd child anytime soon, well it was due last friday but hasn't decided to show its face yet, mind you I don't blame them with the weather we've been having so this is my final write up of 2009 as the doors are closed now until the new year.

The company has gone from strength to strength throughout the year and in May we moved into our 1600sq/ft detailing premises.
Hopefully 2010 will bring bigger and better things, hopefully moving to a different unit as I don't need all the space I currently have and then I can focus more on the setup, lighting/ramp/wash bay etc etc but hopefully through 2010 these will be appear in a thread on DW.

Anyway just a little insight as to some of the portfolio of cars i've had the previlege to work throughout the year.

*Ferrari*

F1 F430 in Black (Monthly Maintenance)










*Porsche*

911 Carrera 4 (minor correction detail)










911 GT3 Racecar (Protection Detail)










356 Roadster Pre-a (1 of 7 RHD pre-a) (Protection Detail)










911L 1960's (Protection Detail)










911 sportomatic (Protection Detail)










911 Carrera RS 1970's (Protection Detail)










968 Cabrio (Enhancement Detail)










*BMW*

M5 (Minor Correction Detail & maintained)










M5 (Minor Correction Detail)










M3 (Minor Correction Detail)










335d (New Car Enhancement Detail)










330 ci (Minor Correction Detail)










330 ci (Minor Correction Detail)










320d (Protection Detail)










Alpina B3S Touring Estoril Blue (only b3's' in Estoril blue in thw world) (Protection Detail/maintained)










X5 (New Car Enhancement Detail)










630i (Protection Detail)










*Audi*

RS6 (Minor Correction Detail)










TTS (Protection Detail and Maintained)










TT (Major Correction Detail)

Before:









After:









TT (Protection Detail)










A5 (Protection Detail)










A3 (Protection Detail)










A3 (Protection Detail)










S8 (Minor Correction Detail)










*Subaru*

Impreza STI (Minor Correction Detail)










Impreza STI (Minor Correction Detail)










A shocking Impreza WRX (Major Correction Detail)

Before:









After:









Impreza RB5 (Minor Correction Detail)










*HONDA*

Civic Type R (New car Correction Detail)










Civic Type R (Minor Correction Detail)










Civic CDTI (Minor Correction Detail)










Hi-Lux (Protection Detail)










*Land Rover*

Range Rover Vogue (Maintained/monthly)










Shocking Range Rover Sport (Major Correction Detail)

Before:









After:









Range Rover Vogue (Protection Detail)










Range Rover Vogue (Protection Detail)










Defender (Minor Correction Detail)










Discovery (Enhancement Detail)










*Jaguar*

XK150 (Major Correction Detail, prep for Goodwood Revival)










XK8 (Minor Correction Detail)










XKR (Minor Correction Detail)










X Type (Minor Correction Detail)










XJ6 (Protection Detail)










XJ6 (Protection Detail)










*Mini*

Mini Cooper 'S' (New Car Enhancement Detail)










*Vauxhall*

Vauxhall VXR8 (Protection Detail)










Vauxhall VXR8 (Enhancement Detail)










Shocking Corsa VXR (Minor Correction Detail)

Before:









50/50









After:









Janspeed Corsa VXR Demo car (Minor Correction Detail)










Zafira (Minor Correction Detail)










*Renault*

Renault Megane Sport R26 (Enhancement Detail)










*VW*

Golf R32 (Minor Correction Detail)










Touran (Protection Detail)










MK2 Golf GTI (Minor Correction Detail)










MK6 Golf TSI (New car detail/maintained)










Thanks for taking at some of this years work.

*Keep an eye out for the new year special offers that will be cropping up in January.*
Paul
​


----------



## Ryan Hughes (Jun 15, 2009)

great array of cars there, done some cracking jobs aswell.

:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work and congrats mate. Great portfolio :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice work there mate:thumb:

Good luck with the new unit and the little one


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Some very nice cars there and some even better work there :thumb: All the best for next year


----------



## tur8o (Jun 11, 2009)

some very interesting cars and some great looking results. congrats on the baby when it arrives.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very interesting to a years portfolio in one thread - some cracking cars and beautiful work too!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Very very nice work Paul i have enjoyed all your wright ups this year and look forward to next year, i said that baby will make an apearance on friday i can see a dash to hospitial  hope you have fantastic christmas and new year. 

tom


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

tom_k said:


> Very very nice work Paul i have enjoyed all your wright ups this year and look forward to next year, i said that baby will make an apearance on friday i can see a dash to hospitial  hope you have fantastic christmas and new year.
> 
> tom


Thanks Tom, you too mate.

Went to the hospital yesterday and had a sweep to try and help things along, no joy. Got to go back boxing for another if its still not turned up and new years eve to be induced. fingers crossed it comes before that though.

Merry Christmas everyone :thumb:

Paul


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Good idea for a thread, your year in pictures :thumb:

Some very nice cars there mate - good luck for next year and with the little one


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

All the Best Paul
Merry Christmas &Happy New Year.
Hope you have a prosperous 2010.

But most of all wish you and your partner all the best with the little one when it arrives. 

Some great looking cars in the post M8.
Look forward to the follow up.

Gordon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

caledonia said:


> All the Best Paul
> Merry Christmas &Happy New Year.
> Hope you have a prosperous 2010.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gordon, you too mate.

Atb for 2010 :thumb:

Paul


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

A great review of the year there. 

Personal favs were the old Porka's.

All the best for xmas, new years and with the little one once he/she arrives. :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Race Valeting said:


> Thanks Tom, you too mate.
> 
> Went to the hospital yesterday and had a sweep to try and help things along, no joy. Got to go back boxing for another if its still not turned up and new years eve to be induced. fingers crossed it comes before that though.
> 
> ...


well i hope it comes be then for you as well bud be a new year not to forget thow take it easy all the best mate a tenner says it with be the 25th 

Tom


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Some lovely work there! Merry Christmas mate.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

fantastic work throughout, The Mini is one of my favorites and makes me want one so much. Merry Xmas.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm not jealous at all...:doublesho:thumb:
Very cool cars. The '70s Porsche RS is my fave by far!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

Chris CPT said:


> I'm not jealous at all...:doublesho:thumb:
> Very cool cars. The '70s Porsche RS is my fave by far!


I'll have the same owners other yellow mint RS to do also next year maybe getting it upto concours so watch this space.

He's a Porsche collector if you haven't already guessed....

Thanks for all your comments folks.

Paul


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

stunning portfolio,looking forward to next lot of pictures


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

Updated with a few more of this years details.

Paul


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Superb selection of motors there all benefitting from your careful work. Keep up the good work and keep the enjoyable write-ups coming.

Have a great Xmas and Good Luck for the New Year, hope your new arrival comes soon and is all you and your Gal want.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb work alround Paul, look forward to reading your write-up's in the new year :thumb:


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice one Paul

Some lovely cars over the year!

All the best for 2010 and beyond :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Some very nice cars and some very impressive work. Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice selection of cars Paul:thumb:


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Great summary of your year Paul.
Have a good Xmas and hope verything goes well with your new arrival.

Best Wishes

Alex


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

G105ALY said:


> Great summary of your year Paul.
> Have a good Xmas and hope verything goes well with your new arrival.
> 
> Best Wishes
> ...


Many thanks Alex

Have a great xmas/new year too :thumb:

Paul


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice selection of piccies there 

Hope 2010 is just as good for you.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks like a great year there - good to see every day cars standing shoulder to shoulder with supercars in there and each car clearly getting the best possible care regardless of badge. All the best for 2010


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

great portfolio of work for the year. all the best for 2010


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

wishing 2010 to be even better for you :thumb:

Ant


----------

